# Looking for a potent Sativa strain.



## Axess (Jul 29, 2008)

Hey, Im looking for a strain that's similar to Panama Reds effects.
If it's possible to buy Panama Red seeds anywhere i would be veryglad, but when reading about the strain it seems to be super rare nowdays.
So which strain should i choose to get "similar" effects? if there even is one strain that is similar.
The best sativa i've tried sofar is Hawaii Maui Waui (still using it), but i'm looking for something more powerful and psychedelic.

Btw my first post here.


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 29, 2008)

Doc has a pure bread Panama Red.. Its at the bottom of docs page to the left.. Great prices & stealth shipping


----------



## Axess (Jul 29, 2008)

Sorry for being noob, but is Doc a user or a seedbank? been looking around for users but didnt find anyone :/
Thanks anyway


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 29, 2008)

thats ok buddie... Doc is a seed bank.


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 29, 2008)

Site name..   I'd put a link but I don't know if the mods are cool with it.

dr chronic


----------



## massproducer (Jul 29, 2008)

just do a google search for dr. chronic, it should be the first site on the list


----------



## Axess (Jul 29, 2008)

Okay thanks, didnt find panama red, but found a Panama strain. tobad it was out of stock but i will wait  Is there any big diffrence between the Panama and the Panama Red one?


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 29, 2008)

ww.drchronic.com/products.asp?partno=WOS%20Columbia%20Gold%20REG%20x%2010[/url]

World of Seeds

 Columbia Gold Landrace


Bottom left side of the page . Look under World of Seeds


----------



## massproducer (Jul 29, 2008)

I would suggest you to look into soma's Amnesia Haze.  It doesn't provide the largest yield, but the name says it all


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 29, 2008)

soma's Amnesia Haze

Picture.. 

View attachment soma's Amnesia Haze.bmp


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jul 29, 2008)

*I'd suggest a HAZE, such as arjan's #3*


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 29, 2008)

This is the site I looked at for info for you. I have never baught from them. Maybe Mass has.



Amnesia Haze is one of the finest Hazes Soma Seeds has to offer. The smell and taste are unforgettable, until you smoke it and forget everything! 

1st place, 2004 High Times Cannabis Cup.

www.somaseeds.nl/seeds/amnesiahaze.html


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 29, 2008)

Puffin Afatty said:
			
		

> *I'd suggest a HAZE, such as arjan's #3*


 

Arjan's #1 is stronger then Arjan's  #3.. Right Puff!!


----------



## Axess (Jul 29, 2008)

KGB30 said:
			
		

> World of Seeds
> 
> Columbia Gold Landrace
> 
> ...


 
Okey so that's suppose to be the Pure Breed Panama Red? if so i'll buy it right away, but after reading the info about that Columbia Gold Landrace i think i'll buy it anyway 
Edit: I already have a Arjans Haze #3 on vegetation, so that will be intresting to try for sure.
Thanks alot for the helpful answers


----------



## Legendary Genetics (Jul 31, 2008)

From what's available to you I would go for Cinderella 99 to be honest. My work always ends up getting compared to Cinderella 99 because of another grower that's in my ring of friends who exclusively grows it. It gives an above average yield. 7-8 weeks of flowering with trippier heady benefits from harvesting on the earlier side of the spectrum. Great flavors throughout the phenotypes (pineapple, tropical fruit, spice, etc.) and most importantly it does have an amazing and trippy high. Unique.


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 31, 2008)

Cinderella 99 F2 

Indoor / Outdoor 
These are seeds made from Brothers Grimm stock. One of the nice things about this line is it's quite true breeding. You will get 99.9% of what you get from the original. Cindy is a very easy variety to grow. You will never get a hermy even if you mistreat her. She is cooperative and will show you the gender in the preflowers even in the veg stage. Cindy is easy to clone and will root readily. I've successfully cloned her even from cuttings taken after two weeks of flowering. Cloning is the way to go and after you pick out your favorite female plant use the clone from her to be the clone mother. Another great thing about this variety is it's exceptionaly low odor. It has very little smell while it's growing and it smells kind of citrus like or a faint lemon lime scent. If you were worried about stinking up your house or apartment, this will help keep you safe. The high produceed is out of this world! I would call it a super up high, the type that makes you want to do things and laugh like a loon. It's spacey and very cerebral. If you want something that will impress your friends this is it. 

Indoor flowering: 50 days.

hempdepot.ca/seeds/joeyweed/Cinderella99.html 

View attachment Cinderella 99 F2  1.bmp


----------



## Legendary Genetics (Aug 1, 2008)

Cinderella 99 is commonly described as the "Holy Grail" of marijuana. Rightfully so.


----------



## Axess (Aug 1, 2008)

That sounds like a awesome strain!  I'll have to go for that one, but first i have to find a website that has c99 seeds available. 
Otherwise i'll pick Columbia Gold Landrace and Wild Thailand from World of Seeds.
Thanks for the advice.


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 1, 2008)

:hubba: 





			
				Axess said:
			
		

> That sounds like a awesome strain!  I'll have to go for that one, but first i have to find a website that has c99 seeds available.
> Otherwise i'll pick Columbia Gold Landrace and Wild Thailand from World of Seeds.
> Thanks for the advice.


 


I found the bank Don't know if it's good or not...


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 1, 2008)

Cinderella 99 F2 

Indoor / Outdoor 
These are seeds made from Brothers Grimm stock. One of the nice things about this line is it's quite true breeding. You will get 99.9% of what you get from the original. Cindy is a very easy variety to grow. You will never get a hermy even if you mistreat her. She is cooperative and will show you the gender in the preflowers even in the veg stage. Cindy is easy to clone and will root readily. I've successfully cloned her even from cuttings taken after two weeks of flowering. Cloning is the way to go and after you pick out your favorite female plant use the clone from her to be the clone mother. Another great thing about this variety is it's exceptionaly low odor. It has very little smell while it's growing and it smells kind of citrus like or a faint lemon lime scent. If you were worried about stinking up your house or apartment, this will help keep you safe. The high produceed is out of this world! I would call it a super up high, the type that makes you want to do things and laugh like a loon. It's spacey and very cerebral. If you want something that will impress your friends this is it. 

Indoor flowering: 50 days


hempdepot.ca/seeds/joeyweed/Cinderella99.html


----------



## Axess (Aug 1, 2008)

KGB30 said:
			
		

> :hubba:
> 
> 
> 
> I found the bank Don't know if it's good or not...


 
Yea i noticed that but it's out of stock there aswell :/ 
"Joey Weed Cinderella Unknown return 10sold out "

Im searching around in other seedbanks atm.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 1, 2008)

> Columbia Gold Landrace and Wild Thailand


Great choices imo. I'm eventually going to add them to my collection.


----------



## Axess (Aug 1, 2008)

Kludge said:
			
		

> Let me know if you find any Axess. It seems like every time I settle on a seed, they're no longer around.
> 
> -- edit --
> 
> Hey, I found this one but I have no idea who Wally Seeds is and there's no info so it seems a little sketchy. Anyway, it's a C99 crossed with the Panama Red you were talking about so it sounds perfect. Now I just need to go research the breeder.


 
That site did for sure look great until i found some info about it: (replace xxx with www) xxx.rollitup.org/newbie-central/12203-gypsy-nirvana-seed-boutique-rip.html
So it seems like to be a scam, but im not sure.
I'll keep looking for c99 seeds and if i find any i'll tell you 





			
				bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> Great choices imo. I'm eventually going to add them to my collection .


 
Yea thanks, seems like i'll have to go for them anyway since i cant find any c99


----------



## massproducer (Aug 1, 2008)

I can say from experience that seed boutique totally legit.  I have ordered from gypsi many times as they are the only ones that carry rez's genetics, (real sour D, chem dog D, ect.)

Gypsi actually runs a well known forum so it is hard for them to just rip people off because you could then just register on the forum and flame it non stop, that wouldn't be good for business.

One thing is look at the amount of posts the people have in that thread


----------



## Mogwi (Aug 1, 2008)

I just got some kind Arjan's #1 last weekend and man did it rock my world wish i have the funds to grow some of that stuff. Wow Cinderella 99 F2  sounds like an amazing strain, definitely going to research it. Thanks for the introduction.


----------



## Legendary Genetics (Aug 2, 2008)

For right now it's only available through Actual Seeds. Good reviews and reliable.


http://www.hemcy.at/oscommerce/product_info.php?products_id=660


----------



## Axess (Aug 2, 2008)

Yea thanks alot LG, im glad to see that they have Wild Thailand and Colombian Gold there aswell. 
I will order them today, just gonna pick a nice downer now so i think i'll go for the nice White Widow since im almost out of it.

And i will give Seed Boutique a try after reading Massproducers answer, just have to wait for the C99/Panama Red to be available. 

Thanks :aok:


----------



## John Public (Aug 2, 2008)

Hey Axess,

Have a look to Celestial Temple from Federation seeds if you can find some seeds 

The Panama from ACE seeds is very close to Panama red, it is bred from 3 or 4  Panama strains, one of them being true old panama red.


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 2, 2008)

John Public said:
			
		

> Hey Axess,
> 
> Have a look to Celestial Temple from Federation seeds if you can find some seeds
> 
> The Panama from ACE seeds is very close to Panama red, it is bred from 3 or 4 Panama strains, one of them being true old panama red.


 


Docs from world land race Panama Red isn't a true bread John..


----------



## John Public (Aug 2, 2008)

Hello KGB,

I don't know which Panama is sold by doc. 

I'm talking about the Panama of ACE seeds company, which is an hybrid of pure different Panama lines, one of them being a Panama red from the 70's


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 2, 2008)

John Public said:
			
		

> Hello KGB,
> 
> I don't know which Panama is sold by doc.
> 
> I'm talking about the Panama of ACE seeds company, which is an hybrid of pure different Panama lines, one of them being a Panama red from the 70's


 

Doc site breeder World Of  Seeds Landrace  


*World of Seeds *

*Columbia Gold Landrace*


Mainly outdoor Race: Pure race obtained from Colombia santamarta zone Genotipe: 25% indica / 75% sativa High: Less than 1.5 m indoor/ until 2.5 meters outdoor Cannabis Seeds per Pack 3, 7 and 12 seed packs High: Less than 1.5 m indoor/ until 2.5 meters outdoor Wide: Depending on prune. Some branched without prune. Growing time: 3-4 weeks Harvest time: 60-70 days indoor/final November outdoor Resistance to mushrooms: High because belongs to wet clime. Resistance to plague: Depends on the plague Irrigation tolerancy: High Yield: 350 gr per m2 indoor/ 450  600 gr per plant outdoor. Medicinal value: Average (average content in CBD). Aplication like an antiemetic and in treatment of intraocular pressure in glaucoma. Smell: Sweet, intense Flavour: Fruity sweet Effects: Psycodelic, electric THC Level: 19.3% measured upon the rest of cannabinoids. 7.8% measured upon the rest of organic substances belonging to buds like: aminoacids, sugars, terpenoids, vegetal hormones, and cannabinoids (determined by gas chromatography coupled with mass spectrometry) Description: Interesting crossback 25/75 indica/sativa landrace from colombia., giving as a result a mixture of pure lines come from santamarta zone. The history dates tell us that this variety was used by Simon Bolivar in his trips around amazonas, in which he interchanges spices and medicinal plants with natives during his conquests. High, vigorous and branched, its smell is sweet and intense, stands out for its flavour and powerfull psicodelic effects



www.drchronic.com/products.asp?partno=WOS%20Columbia%20Gold%20REG%20x%2010


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 2, 2008)

John Public said:
			
		

> Hello KGB,
> 
> I don't know which Panama is sold by doc.
> 
> I'm talking about the Panama of ACE seeds company, which is an hybrid of pure different Panama lines, one of them being a Panama red from the 70's


 

So is this a true breed of the Columbia Gold ...


I looked at Ace seeds and it looks good.. I was picking your thoughts on the subject.. Thanks John..


----------



## Axess (Aug 3, 2008)

John Public said:
			
		

> Hey Axess,
> 
> Have a look to Celestial Temple from Federation seeds if you can find some seeds
> 
> The Panama from ACE seeds is very close to Panama red, it is bred from 3 or 4 Panama strains, one of them being true old panama red.


 
Hey, yea those strains does for sure look intresting and i think i'll buy the Panama strain but not right now, I will wait a month or two before i order again. 
Thanks


----------



## Passenger (Aug 3, 2008)

https://www.seedboutique.com/store/index.php?manufacturers_id=81

For wallyducks c99's dunno if they have them instock atm but just email them he's even got a c99 x panama red I would highly recommend his seeds.


----------



## andy52 (Aug 3, 2008)

I Like The Sativa High And Got My Durban Poison,with The Rest Of My Order.can Not Wait To Try It.gotta Wait To Get My New Grow Tent Set Up Completely.i Do Not Want This Grow To Be Disturbed.finally Some Decent Strains To Plant.gotta Buy 1 More Blower To Do It Right.
Can Someone Give Me A Report On The Durban Poison?the Kind Of High It Gives.thanks All


----------



## Legendary Genetics (Aug 5, 2008)

I forgot who and where I was asked this but the reason for the test run of Joey Weeds Cinderella 99 is actually just for simple routine test purposes. That's why Joey Weed is always slow.


----------

